

Data Visualization and D3.js Newsletter - Issue 49 - sebg
https://www.dashingd3js.com/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter-issue-49

======
onion2k
If you're interested in using d3, check out dc.js ...
[http://nickqizhu.github.io/dc.js/](http://nickqizhu.github.io/dc.js/) ...
it's d3 with crossfilter.js added. Really useful for linking interactive
charts together - filter on one applies the filter to all. And it's damn fast.

------
maxwin
I need to do some charts and other customized data visualizations on ipad. Is
using webview with D3.js a good option for the ipad ? Any suggestions?

~~~
WhitneyLand
No, not a good idea due to performance limitations. d3 is very powerful
framework but on most mobile devices you can't do anything that complex if
it's animated (try the animated demos on a phone).

On the other hand if you're doing something less complex like charting,
choosing a domain specific framework like highcharts.js can offer much higher
frame rates.

This problem is much worse on iOS when using a browser like Chrome, or using
Safari inside of an app. That's because Apple disables many JS optimizations
when not using Safari or when using a browser window inside an app.

------
Zaheer
I just found out about this so I hope others find it useful but...

Google Fusion Tables is amazing when it comes to visualizing, storing, and
manipulating data:
[http://www.google.com/drive/apps.html#fusiontables](http://www.google.com/drive/apps.html#fusiontables)

It's like Google Spreadsheets on steroids.

------
capkutay
I'd like to use this opportunity to vent my frustrations using cubism.js. I
love d3 and I love the idea of cubism. But doing a real-time cubism vis with
custom data sources was a painful task. Not sure if it would be less painful
than doing real-time horizon charts or sparklines myself.

